# BodyTalk



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello ladies! 
I have recently trained and qualified in a relatively new holistic therapy that many people may not have heard about called BodyTalk. 
It's a non-invasive therapy which facilitates the body to use its own natural healing response to heal itself and can address a wide variety of issues including:

Infertility issues, arthritis, stress, insomnia, emotional issues, digestive and endocrine disorders, chronic fatigue and pain, headaches, phobias, viruses, infection, back pain.

Through personal experience, I am particularly passionate about using BodyTalk to help people with infertility issues. Through a long and painful infertility journey which included undergoing IVF several times, I tried so many different therapies and before our last and final IVF, I tried BodyTalk. That IVF blessed us with our beautiful daughter and I truly believe that BodyTalk helped us to achieve our dream. I believe in it so much I felt I had to train in it to help others going through the same thing.

I have just launched a new wee business offering BodyTalk and also Reiki. I would love to help anyone on here who feels they could benefit from either of these therapies. I currently charge £30 per BodyTalk session but for anyone on this forum would do it for £20. BodyTalk is also a therapy that husbands often respond well too as its so non-invasive so they might be more open to it if you want to get them in tip top shape for upcoming tx or want to try naturally.

You can have a wee read about it all at www.bodytalkuk.co.uk
I also have a ******** page at https://www.********.com/soulremedyMELANIESNODDON

I would love it if you had a look and gave me a wee like! Anyone who thinks they might be interested please contact me and we can take it from there! 
Thanks or reading x


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi sparkle heart,
Good luck with body talk 

How are you and the little lady keeping xxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Fi! 
We are doing great at mo, DD is at such a funny wee age! Her wee personality is really coming out and she's quite the comedian! How have you been? Are you thinking about more tx? I see you had a fet, so sorry it didn't work for you. We are actually doing a natural fet next cycle. We ended up transferring our embryos to GCRM Belfast from origin. We only have 3 so praying one of them works! X


----------

